# Bentley GT b/w



## tekzero (Jul 28, 2005)

snapped this as they walked out, friends of mine from teckademics...looks like a bonnie and clyde type shot


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 28, 2005)

Interesting but a little tight on the crop for me. 

Eric


----------



## tekzero (Jul 29, 2005)

very tight..i almost cropped the guy out, but, i dunno, that was the edge of the shot, tried to salvage it..


----------



## DallasTT (Jul 29, 2005)

Teckademics I have all the mischief Vidoes.
I work right by a bently dealer and Aston Martin is accross the street. I need to get some pics. If you guys are in Dallas PM  I would love to get some pics.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 29, 2005)

I agree with airic, you might try cropping the guy out, and the image would be more powerful IMO. The car is lovely, and you did a great job showing it off here


----------



## tekzero (Jul 29, 2005)

DallasTT said:
			
		

> Teckademics I have all the mischief Vidoes.
> I work right by a bently dealer and Aston Martin is accross the street. I need to get some pics. If you guys are in Dallas PM  I would love to get some pics.




wont be goin to dallas this year...but we will be in detroit for the woodwad dream cruise, Audrey is takin me in the Gallardo... ill get some amazing shots when i go..

i have the same camera u do!


edit: yea i might edit the pic and crop him out...anyone wanna do it today while im at work?


----------



## DallasTT (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you in any of the Videos? BTW how do you like your camera. Ive only had mine a few days and I love it.


----------



## tekzero (Jul 29, 2005)

DallasTT said:
			
		

> Are you in any of the Videos? BTW how do you like your camera. Ive only had mine a few days and I love it.




my car is in the HSR Type B DVD, just came out couple weeks ago, in the bonus section under "knights of HSR"   

HSR is associated with teckademics, mostly same people, just another name/company.

the next mischief, mischief 6, is being filmed all this year with different events, so i hope that ill be in that one. do you have mischief dynasty?

as for the 8700, its a very nice cam, but im sure ill update to an SLR at somepoint, but for now its great, although i lost my lens cap


----------



## DallasTT (Jul 29, 2005)

I will lose mine soon im sure. I just watched dynasty. One of my favs by far. NON stop action. I tried to get in to the gumball a few years ago. I had a sponser and he was going to fix up my TT. I never heard any thing back from any one. BTW what kind of car is it?  I was and am still in to cars. It seemed Taking photos of them was a must.


----------



## tekzero (Jul 29, 2005)

here i am in Jonathon's NSX-R






(the one that caught fire doin burnouts in the parkin lot)

here's my lil honda











what TT do you have?


----------



## DallasTT (Jul 29, 2005)

Its the fwd 180hp ver. I have bumped it up to 230hp and  300 tq


----------



## tekzero (Jul 29, 2005)

damn that 2nd pic is awesome !


----------



## DallasTT (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah not taken by me. That was my buddy Craig w/ his D70 .

 His brother is on the board. 
(*Geronimo*)


----------



## tekzero (Jul 29, 2005)

you should sign up on the forums at teckademicseast.com !


----------



## DallasTT (Jul 29, 2005)

Just did.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 29, 2005)

man, if it wasn't for the tight crop that pic would have been awesome!

I would suggest getting them back to the same spot and having them dress up in the old gangster clothes and re-shooting it.


----------

